
2017 State of Rust Survey - erickt
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2017/05/03/survey.html
======
erickt
Hello everyone! Rust Community team member here. We would greatly appreciate a
moment of your time to help us understand how we did over the past year, and
how we can improve over the next year. We'd love any input from people both
already inside our community, or people that are not using the language.

Thanks so much! The community team will be hanging out here to help answer any
questions you might have.

